# IBASA Critical Skills Application



## santhoshetty (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello All,

I am applying for a Quality Analyst role for IBASA Critical Skills Visa Application.

It specified I need two recommendation letters. I have worked for a company for two years. Can I get the recommendation letters from two different people from the same company?

Also, what exactly needs to be in the content for the recommendation letter?


Thanks and Regards,
Santhosh


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

santhoshetty said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying for a Quality Analyst role for IBASA Critical Skills Visa Application.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can submit the 2 recommendation letters from the same company. The content should just be a confirmation of skills and abilities as applied in that role for the company similar to a recommendation to a prospective employer.


----------



## santhoshetty (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! I have another question and would be most glad if you could answer it.
On page 4 of the application form, in the 7th part, they ask for business advisory experience. I do not have specific information regarding the clients I dealt with during my job because I am not allowed to divulge information on it. However, I worked with multiple semiconductor company clients and their designs for 2 years. How do I specify this in the business advisory experience? Will it affect my application process?


----------



## santhoshetty (Oct 24, 2018)

Also, if I have worked at the same place for two years, is one recommendation letter from that place sufficient?

Best,
Santhosh


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

santhoshetty said:


> Thank you for your reply! I have another question and would be most glad if you could answer it.
> On page 4 of the application form, in the 7th part, they ask for business advisory experience. I do not have specific information regarding the clients I dealt with during my job because I am not allowed to divulge information on it. However, I worked with multiple semiconductor company clients and their designs for 2 years. How do I specify this in the business advisory experience? Will it affect my application process?


I would expect they would need you to divulge the nature of the work you did with said clients. Even if you apply for a job I doubt "I can't say" would help you in an interview because the decision they make will be based on that information - the less you give, the weaker the case you make for yourself.


----------

